

150x performance gain with GPU in comparison with CPU for MRI reconstruction - victor_haydin
http://www.elekslabs.com/2013/04/speeding-up-mr-image-reconstruction.html

======
zurn
Misleading headline. The 150x was just an anecdote about a particularly
pessimal customer code. The only serious number they actually use for
comparison to CPU is from the FFT kernel, where they claim 8-10x speedup (but
that will be diluted by the amount of time spent outside of the FFT).

